# Yogurt Is Greatly Satisfying



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

yoyoyo


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

racism doesn't seem to be as potent as it used to, though it forever lingers, it used to be really bad with hte KKK and etc, not as bad now I think


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I was walking through Phoenixville the other day and this black kid said to his mom, "Look, its a ******" I was like WTF, and the mom just looked the other way, still walking.








It just pisses me off when some people do stuff like that. What did I do to that kid? Did I call him a bad name? no. Did I punch him? no. I felt like it after he said that though.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

looks like ray loves to make controvery, lets keep this dicustion civilzed guys :nod:



I-AM-OSAMA said:


> I was walking through Phoenixville the other day and this black kid said to his mom, "Look, its a ******" I was like WTF, and the mom just looked the other way, still walking.


wow that's really like.................... weird, okay osama


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I guess there may be less. I think slavery is over, at least it is in the U.S., but since the 9-11 attacks, there has been more racism towards people from the Middle-East.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I-AM-OSAMA said:


> I guess there may be less. I think slavery is over, at least it is in the U.S., but since the 9-11 attacks, there has been more racism towards people from the Middle-East.


are you a lover of middle eastern terrorist or something ray, this I am osama jihad stuff, is weird and contrvercial


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

their has always been racism and always will be

and why do ppl throw around the word jihad acting like they know what it means?
it means complete submission to God.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Only in America can someone on a piranha website have the name "I AM OSAMA" when Osama masterminded the largest attack (terrorist or not) on the US in a very very long time (just 5 years ago).







And then this person starts a thread on racism? Give it up...

....******.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

I-AM-OSAMA said:


> I guess there may be less. I think slavery is over, at least it is in the U.S., but since the 9-11 attacks, there has been more racism towards people from the Middle-East.


i think middles east needs to inhilated

id beat your face into a bloody pulp if i knew you in real life just for your ava and screen name 
it offends me to no end that your allowed to have his pict up and his name

but im not a cry baby 
so ill bide my time till theres a nice meet and greet and find you there

i think black people are more rascists towards whites now 
i think whitie dont give a sh*t no more 
as long as your doing the right thing

just my 2 cents

now that im at the end of this post i think i would just shoot you in the face 
it takes less energy to pull a trigger then to beat you to a pulp


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Hemi said:


> I guess there may be less. I think slavery is over, at least it is in the U.S., but since the 9-11 attacks, there has been more racism towards people from the Middle-East.


i think middles east needs to inhilated

id beat your face into a bloody pulp if i knew you in real life just for your ava and screen name 
it offends me to no end that your allowed to have his pict up and his name

but im not a cry baby 
so ill bide my time till theres a nice meet and greet and find you there

i think black people are more rascists towards whites now 
i think whitie dont give a sh*t no more 
as long as your doing the right thing

just my 2 cents

now that im at the end of this post i think i would just shoot you in the face 
it takes less energy to pull a trigger then to beat you to a pulp
[/quote]

I can tell you where to find him but note, he has an arsenal with gernade launchers, uzi's, and every other gun under the sun-seriously, now that I think about he really does sound like a jihad terrorist


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Why the name change from gvmsrayman to this I-AM-OSAMA crap?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

DrZoidberg said:


> Why the name change from gvmsrayman to this I-AM-OSAMA crap?


HE'S A FREAKING WEIRDO, HE WANT'S TO GET PEOPLE ANGRY AND HE'S DOINGA GOOD JOB









NOT TO WORRY GUYS I SENT HIM A LITTLE PM THAT SHOULD STRATRN HIM OUT, EHHEHEEHEHEHHEHEHEHEHEHEHEH


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

DrZoidberg said:


> Why the name change from gvmsrayman to this I-AM-OSAMA crap?


you did some stupid things when you were gvmsrayman but this is over the top!!!!!!!

you nee some serious









did you think people were going to laugh at your new name and think man this guy is hilarious!!!!!!

then having a name like this and starting a racism thread??? oh man are you oblivious or what? if anything people are racist to muslims more then blacks or whites ever since 9/11.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Why the name change from gvmsrayman to this I-AM-OSAMA crap?


you did some stupid things when you were gvmsrayman but this is over the top!!!!!!!

you nee some serious









did you think people were going to laugh at your new name and think man this guy is hilarious!!!!!!

then having a name like this and starting a racism thread??? oh man are you oblivious or what? if anything people are racist to muslims more then blacks or whites ever since 9/11.
[/quote]

I DON'T KNOW THIS KFIZZLY, BUT HE KINDA SOUNDS LIKE RAY









HE'S SAYS HE'S GOING TO CHANGE HIS NAME TO 'JIHAD 4 LIFE' IN 7 DAYS


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

I-AM-OSAMA said:


> I guess there may be less. I think slavery is over, at least it is in the U.S., but since the 9-11 attacks, there has been more racism towards people from the Middle-East.










and you wonder why?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

DrZoidberg said:


> Why the name change from gvmsrayman to this I-AM-OSAMA crap?


you did some stupid things when you were gvmsrayman but this is over the top!!!!!!!

you nee some serious









did you think people were going to laugh at your new name and think man this guy is hilarious!!!!!!

then having a name like this and starting a racism thread??? oh man are you oblivious or what? if anything people are racist to muslims more then blacks or whites ever since 9/11.
[/quote]

I DON'T KNOW THIS KFIZZLY, BUT HE KINDA SOUNDS LIKE RAY









HE'S SAYS HE'S GOING TO CHANGE HIS NAME TO 'JIHAD 4 LIFE' IN 7 DAYS








[/quote]
I WAS JUST KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOCK THIS SO NO ONE CAN ADD ANYTHING ELSE. CAN'T A GUY START A THREAD WITHOUT PEOPLE PAYING ATTENTION TO HIS DISPLAY NAME AND MAKING IT PART OF THE THREAD? IF I KNEW THAT YOU CAN ONLY CHANGE YOUR DISPLAY NAME EVERY 7 DAYS I WOULD HAVE NOT DONE THAT. I WAS JUST INTERESTED IN ALL OF YOUR OPINIONS ABOUT RACISM!!!!!! NOT ABOUT MY DISPLAY NAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WAY TO RUIN A THREAD GUYS. MAYBE I'LL GO TO EVERYONE WITH A CONTRAVERSIAL DISPLAY NAME AND RUIN THEIR POSTS.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

we should pitty your stupidity?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> we should pitty your stupidity?


YES, YOU SHOULD







finally you understand


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I-AM-OSAMA said:


> we should pitty your stupidity?


YES, YOU SHOULD







finally you understand
[/quote]


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

lol bobba fett ur almost at 90 posts from today :O


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

rocker said:


> lol bobba fett ur almost at 90 posts from today :O


ahahahhaha, my most was 180 posts in ONE Day


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

expect a PM fomr the mods


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Boba Fett said:


> lol bobba fett ur almost at 90 posts from today :O


ahahahhaha, my most was 180 posts in ONE Day






















[/quote]
you should be sooo proud

btw...ban bin laden


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> lol bobba fett ur almost at 90 posts from today :O


ahahahhaha, my most was 180 posts in ONE Day






















[/quote]
you should be sooo proud

btw...ban bin laden
[/quote]
I hope he is already dead. killed by a bunker-buster. but then a new video is released. I don't think there is anyone on this site named bin laden though


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

I-AM-OSAMA said:


> I guess there may be less. I think slavery is over, at least it is in the U.S., but since the 9-11 attacks, there has been more racism towards people from the Middle-East.


"of course there been can you blame the us for not exactly likeing the race of people who's terrorist struck our terrotory with the biggest terrorist attack like ever







"

Well...I am not so sure about that , I mean I am from the Middle-East and I get called really rasisit thing alot, in fact I have been call all this sh*t (which I will not post) so much now that i just laugh, how ever I still dont really like it when ppl make fun of me because of my skin. I am not bin laden lover (in fact I want to shoot his guts), I am not even mouslim, so ppl have no reason to think that just because a person is dark skin does not mean they run around with bombs starped to their ass. Just my 2 cent,







and WTF is with that name, it is the wrost joke I have ever seen.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I hope you guys realize that in actuallity"I AM OSAMA" is not causing it lol. True he started a thread but it takes users to respond and post to get the thread going. By simply ceasing to post in his threads will end this. Maybe I'm crazy but that's how I see it


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Matty125 said:


> I guess there may be less. I think slavery is over, at least it is in the U.S., but since the 9-11 attacks, there has been more racism towards people from the Middle-East.


"of course there been can you blame the us for not exactly likeing the race of people who's terrorist struck our terrotory with the biggest terrorist attack like ever







"

Well...I am not so sure about that , I mean I am from the Middle-East and I get called really rasisit thing alot, in fact I have been call all this sh*t (which I will not post) so much now that i just laugh, how ever I still dont really like it when ppl make fun of me because of my skin. I am not bin laden lover (in fact I want to shoot his guts), I am not even mouslim, so ppl have no reason to think that just because a person is dark skin does not mean they run around with bombs starped to their ass. Just my 2 cent,







and WTF is with that name, it is the wrost joke I have ever seen. 





























[/quote]

ooo rah!!!!!!









ahahahahha, that can to my mind, but seriously ray, com on dude


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Why would Osama get a pm? I didnt see him do anything but ask a question....and then everyone jumped on him. And what is in a user name? So we are to believe that boba fett is the real deal...or just some kid with an active imagination? I think you guys are getting worked up over nothing.

I dont think racisim is anywhere near dead in this country...and that includes racisim from every race toward every race...this is no were near a White only issue anymore.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Why would Osama get a pm? I didnt see him do anything but ask a question....and then everyone jumped on him. And what is in a user name? So we are to believe that boba fett is the real deal...or just some kid with an active imagination? I think you guys are getting worked up over nothing.
> 
> I dont think racisim is anywhere near dead in this country...and that includes racisim from every race toward every race...this is no were near a White only issue anymore.


it's true i'm not a real bounty hunter







, good points GG


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Boba Fett said:


> Why would Osama get a pm? I didnt see him do anything but ask a question....and then everyone jumped on him. And what is in a user name? So we are to believe that boba fett is the real deal...or just some kid with an active imagination? I think you guys are getting worked up over nothing.
> 
> I dont think racisim is anywhere near dead in this country...and that includes racisim from every race toward every race...this is no were near a White only issue anymore.


it's true i'm not a real bounty hunter







, good points GG
[/quote]

You lied to me?!?! You f*cker!

:laugh:

I think OSAMA should change his name to 'dumb ******'


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

acestro said:


> Why would Osama get a pm? I didnt see him do anything but ask a question....and then everyone jumped on him. And what is in a user name? So we are to believe that boba fett is the real deal...or just some kid with an active imagination? I think you guys are getting worked up over nothing.
> 
> I dont think racisim is anywhere near dead in this country...and that includes racisim from every race toward every race...this is no were near a White only issue anymore.


it's true i'm not a real bounty hunter







, good points GG
[/quote]

You lied to me?!?! You f*cker!

:laugh:

I think OSAMA should change his name to 'dumb ******' 
[/quote]
acestro, you can only call me a ****** if you are white, and I am very dumb for changing my display name. I can't change it til 7 days. thank you gg for telling the other guys, because I don't think they listened to me


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

.....yeah, whatever ******....







 It's all in good fun dude, relax.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

acestro said:


> .....yeah, whatever ******....:rasp: It's all in good fun dude, relax.


******, I thought it was coal train


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

NICE USER NAME JACKASS


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Why would Osama get a pm? I didnt see him do anything but ask a question....and then everyone jumped on him. And what is in a user name? So we are to believe that boba fett is the real deal...or just some kid with an active imagination? I think you guys are getting worked up over nothing.
> 
> I dont think racisim is anywhere near dead in this country...and that includes racisim from every race toward every race...this is no were near a White only issue anymore.


i think your responce is bullshit man 
if youll let this prick have a screen name like that and an ava 
maybe your a terrorist trying some funky low down sh*t 
or maybe you just support them

it OFFENDS me to see it 
it should go away b4 7 days 
my family that died on 9/11 deserve better
and thats all i got to say


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Can we agree that gvmsrayman did something very stupid in changing his SN to what he chose and let him work around the 7 day limit just this once if he promises to be good?

* And offensive. Can't forget that it was stupid and offensive.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

dumb dumb dumb
some people these days


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> .....yeah, whatever ******....:rasp: It's all in good fun dude, relax.


******, I thought it was coal train








[/quote]

I thought ******* were horse-monkey hybrids...


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

So when they make moth balls, what do they do with the rest of the moth?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

hays98 said:


> NICE USER NAME JACKASS


X2


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hemi said:


> i think your responce is bullshit man
> if youll let this prick have a screen name like that and an ava
> maybe your a terrorist trying some funky low down sh*t
> or maybe you just support them
> ...


And my family was killed by someone driving a hemi...so change your user name because it offends me. 
You know what....f*ck you and your backass bullshit. I am sorry for you family but dont tell me to do a f*cking thing because if you let someones user name offend you to this point then you need to grow a sack and realize that the world doesnt revolve around you. BTW...how many times have you offended people...let me guess....how about the 15 reports I have had about your avatar...but have I gone off on you? I dont think so. So if you have something to say to me you can reach me over pm...or STFU.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

whoooo, someone pressed the big man's button.


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow this entire thread was over the top..... lol

I find it quite interesting how ppl get so easily offended about everything in the world.....

Anyways... Its a name.....

My 2 cents =)


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

hyphen said:


> i think your responce is bullshit man
> if youll let this prick have a screen name like that and an ava
> maybe your a terrorist trying some funky low down sh*t
> or maybe you just support them


You know nothing about me so dont even attempt to classify me. Reading your user name I would think you are a ******* looser that lives in a trailer but you dont see me attempting to classify you.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i'm spechless to this thread....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

The Assman went off!!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

theres no way his user name is justifiable with what has happend in the us its the same as me having hitler or KKK they all stand for one thing hate just a dumb idea in my opinion this person is more than likley under the age of 18 and has no idea what the effects 9-11 had on peolpe maybe i should change my user name to heroshima


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i had a warning for mexicans 
that was fine now i use the word ILLEGALS

my AVA was ART 
not some half naked slut 
ART 
but once again i changed

i shouldnt have to PM you about something like this 
your on the board 
you shoulda stopped it b4 it got this far 
but i guess you guys have bigger issues to deal with 
so keep locking threads with boobs in it 
and keep yelling at people who curse 
the board is a joke

EVERYONE WHO DISLIKES THIS THREAD 
send GROSS a PM 
thats the only way things get done

It is simply a matter of respecting the other members that use this site. No one is any better than the other members.

that is a quote from one of your pms regaurding my rasicst comments

so wich is it 
respect the other members 
or not


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

all this and it hasent been locked


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Hemi said:


> i had a warning for mexicans
> that was fine now i use the word ILLEGALS
> 
> my AVA was ART
> ...


SPOT ON MATE







,

for f's sake you get a warning on here for calling someone a name, but this joker gets away with a screen name like that , which OBVIOUSLY offends people, show me the difference, cos i cant see it.
GG has some serious double standards goin on, it aint just a name if it offends people


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Hemi said:


> so wich is it
> respect the other members
> or not


we have to but staff does not. they are better than us, they are staff on a internet fish geeks forum so it is understandable.
wes


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

im just glad this pissess off more people then me


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

dr dope.....says
im a bigger man than youll ever be, you scrounging little fool, if you were a man you would have stayed in your own country and sorted out what ever pathetic little problem u mite have and not come here with your sob story that no one cares about, it must be nice going to bed every nite knowing your a worthless piece of sh*t that no one gives a fcuk about. i really, really hope you get sent back to the hell hole u came from and you get what u deserve

sleep well

yeh no racisim in the worl lol


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

HEres another IDear, Just drop it, and dont post in this thread
cause your obviously getting butt-hurt about it, seeing as how most
of you are pissed off. Simple as that! Stay out of this Thread.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im not to fond of the user name, i was

actually pretty pissed off at it till i read

that he will change it when he can, but

he did it for a rise out of people and

will change it if seven days


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

GG FTW. ph33r teh ASSMAN.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Um... wow. The hate just spreads like crazy!

Hate from Osama, Wes, Hemi, Dr Dope, etc, etc, etc...

Might be time for fat pics :nod:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

acestro said:


> Um... wow. The hate just spreads like crazy!
> 
> Hate from Osama, Wes, Hemi, Dr Dope, etc, etc, etc...
> 
> Might be time for fat pics :nod:


fat ninja pictures with a bucket of cottage cheese


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

acestro said:


> Um... wow. The hate just spreads like crazy!
> 
> Hate from Osama, Wes, Hemi, Dr Dope, etc, etc, etc...
> 
> Might be time for fat pics :nod:












^^some of you need some of this. Nothing says loving like a gang on men in a group hug.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

o god, is this offenive display names a new thing now? , our newest memeber is hilter









better yet?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Boba Fett said:


> o god, is this contrivertianal-spelling i know, a like rage now, our newest memeber is hilter


contrivertianal?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Boba, slow down, formulate what you want to say, hit a dictionary, check it twice, and then type...I can't understand what you're saying at all!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Boba Fett said:


> o god, is this contrivertianal-spelling i know, a like rage now, our newest memeber is hilter


yoda are you?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

He's got a pace he has to post at to make his goal of 1,000,000 posts by the end of the year :nod:


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

better?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, I saw...180 posts in one day is his high? Since post count doesn't really show how intelligent you are or anything, really (besides that 1000 to get OG membership), I would advise slowing down, typing something coherent and making sure that other people can follow your train of thought...or else, why bother posting?



Boba Fett said:


> better?:laugh:


Nope..."A like rage now"?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> better?:laugh:


Nope..."A like rage now"?
[/quote]

I tried again


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Boba- I AM YOUR FATHER>>>>>> well on the brightside of things thanks to this post i found out you CAN change your screen name!!! so thanks osama!

Time To Play The Game


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

TheGame said:


> Boba- I AM YOUR FATHER>>>>>> well on the brightside of things thanks to this post i found out you CAN change your screen name!!! so thanks osama!
> 
> Time To Play The Game


ahahhaahhah, not buttcake anymore huh?, I still call you that not to worry


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i prefer the term "peckerwood"

over ******


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

tripple H is a p*ssy now









stupid wretsling fuked itself over

so many ppl who joined less than 4 months ago are up to 3000+ posts


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

rocker said:


> tripple H is a p*ssy now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assume your talking about me right?


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

triple h is not a p*ssy dude... wrestling is what it is- entertainment and he is BY FAR the best there is right now--- he is a complete wrestler, no flaws............. and id like to see more of him in the movies anyways- i think hes real close to taking a step down


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I missed the Mexican's remark. And since I'm Mexican I'm too lazy to look it up. Care to repost it?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Boba Fett said:


> tripple H is a p*ssy now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assume your talking about me right?








[/quote]
well not really, at least u give usefull information unlike some other ppl


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hastatus said:


> I missed the Mexican's remark. And since I'm Mexican I'm too lazy to look it up. Care to repost it?












and id like to go see kains movie


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

hastatus said:


> I missed the Mexican's remark. And since I'm Mexican I'm too lazy to look it up. Care to repost it?


it was from like 2 months ago 
when the hole illegal immegration thing was going on


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

the movie does actually look good but for me the villan wont be as scary cause its kane ................... a wrestler but it does look pretty freaky-- im thinkin ill wait dvd on that one and go see omen instead


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

TheGame said:


> the movie does actually look good but for me the villan wont be as scary cause its kane ................... a wrestler but it does look pretty freaky-- im thinkin ill wait dvd on that one and go see omen instead


funny thing is i didnt know it was kain till last friday

when i watched wwe cause i only get one channel right now

and thats was all that was on, to me it looks like he did

a good job with the charactor, kinda reminded me of jason

i stopped watching wrestling when kain took off

the mask


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

^ same here when he toko it off im like fuk it

dx is coming back though, shawn michaels and triple h


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hemi said:


> I missed the Mexican's remark. And since I'm Mexican I'm too lazy to look it up. Care to repost it?


it was from like 2 months ago 
when the hole illegal immegration thing was going on
[/quote]

There's also the Mexican 'wave'


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

rocker said:


> ^ same here when he toko it off im like fuk it
> 
> dx is coming back though, shawn michaels and triple h


well for you kane fans last week after he started freeking out again after a match his old music kicked in and some big dude came down dressed as the old kane-- looked him square in the eye and choke slammed kane! it was pretty cheesy tho....... and yeah it does look like trips and hbk will join up again? idk? i was watchin the nwo tear it up when dx was big--- i kinda wished evolution woulda lasted longer or atleast trips and flair together, i thought those two were great together


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

is that whats going on in the WWE now? I should probably start recording it again









this thread is starting to turn good. no more bad replys guys. seriously, i hate the username now, 6 more days of putting up with it.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

theres actually alot going on in wrestling right now with wwe, tna(acquiring talent), and the rebirth of ecw i only watch raw on mondays and id have to say its actually pretty weak right now- cena is a joke! but oh well i still watch...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i dont see anything wrong with racism, and am racist my self, everyones racist, im racist against porchmonkeys that dont have anything better to do with thier lives but drink liquer and throw up gang signs, im racist against the whole pants around the ankles phenom, kids and thier parents who refuse to speak so people can understand them when we both know they know better, ******* and all illegals that continue to work for nothing, refuse to pay taxs and go back to mehico and live like kings, fat people that think thier tough guys, jews that squeeze the sh*t out of a quarter untill the eagle screams, or the jews that refuse to cut there curley curl whatever you call em off, refuse to experiment with the wonders of a shower, live on tax free land but insist on collecting welfare checks, arabs that dont want to be here but have no choice that give me a look from time to time like theyd rather be sawing my head off, country music everything about country music makes me want to shoot my self in the ear, homosexuals(dont know dont want to know),24/7 potheads who cannot fuction with out a dose of weed ...But at the same time i still have very close friends that are black, latino, jewish, arabs, country mother fuckers, fat people that think thier tough and potheads all alike that i'd bend over backwards for.. I'd neve jump to a conclusion on an individual basis without reason but i cannot deny the majority and help but wonder wtf is wrong with them..


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

For the record, I'm not racist. And I'm certainly not about to make vague generalities in the form of stereotypes to justify that which I believe--I find that to be horrifically wrong.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

TheGame said:


> theres actually alot going on in wrestling right now with wwe, tna(acquiring talent), and the rebirth of ecw i only watch raw on mondays and id have to say its actually pretty weak right now- cena is a joke! but oh well i still watch...


I heard kurt angle went to ecw.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I-AM-OSAMA said:


> theres actually alot going on in wrestling right now with wwe, tna(acquiring talent), and the rebirth of ecw i only watch raw on mondays and id have to say its actually pretty weak right now- cena is a joke! but oh well i still watch...


I heard kurt angle went to ecw.








[/quote]

Is the wwe real or coriogratfed- sorry i don't accully watch it :rasp:


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Boba Fett said:


> theres actually alot going on in wrestling right now with wwe, tna(acquiring talent), and the rebirth of ecw i only watch raw on mondays and id have to say its actually pretty weak right now- cena is a joke! but oh well i still watch...


I heard kurt angle went to ecw.








[/quote]

Is the wwe real or coriogratfed- sorry i don't accully watch it :rasp:
[/quote]
it has a script, but its funny to watch, plus some of the matches are awesome. you can tell that the guys on it are actors/athletes. I want goldberg to come back


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I-AM-OSAMA said:


> theres actually alot going on in wrestling right now with wwe, tna(acquiring talent), and the rebirth of ecw i only watch raw on mondays and id have to say its actually pretty weak right now- cena is a joke! but oh well i still watch...


I heard kurt angle went to ecw.








[/quote]

Is the wwe real or coriogratfed- sorry i don't accully watch it :rasp:
[/quote]
it has a script, but its funny to watch, plus some of the matches are awesome. you can tell that the guys on it are actors/athletes. I want goldberg to come back
[/quote]

ya, and are they all so steriod pumped?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Um, what's wrong with this thread? In before the crucial lock.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

yup, not too much though.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

thread that turned good WTF























WTF you keep cangeing the name


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I dont want it to get locked. I changet it again too








i know


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I-AM-OSAMA said:


> I dont want it to get locked. I changet it again too


you make the weirdest threads dude


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

so do you


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Boba Fett said:


> I dont want it to get locked. I changet it again too


you make the weirdest threads dude








[/quote]

No, that would be Silence.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hemi said:


> so wich is it
> respect the other members
> or not


we have to but staff does not. they are better than us, they are staff on a internet fish geeks forum so it is understandable.
wes
[/quote]
This is just plan funny.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

acestro said:


> I dont want it to get locked. I changet it again too


you make the weirdest threads dude








[/quote]

No, that would be Silence.

[/quote]

o yeah, i think were all still scared from don't circumcise you kids







- at least i am


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

acestro said:


> I dont want it to get locked. I changet it again too


you make the weirdest threads dude








[/quote]

No, that would be Silence.
[/quote]
yes, he has way too much time on his hands. lets hope he doesn't wander in here because he likes wwe :laugh:

and everyone *look at my username*. anything offensive about it? thank GG for changing it back

now this is a guy in the wwe that is sterroid pumped
Batista
View attachment 108647


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

ive seen batista up close......... dude is HUGE!!!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

where was this? an event, or a signing?


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

just a little heads up.....Do you think there is more or less racism in the world today, than there was when it all started....that is not a "YES or NO" thing there man.....and also how far back are you going when you say "when it all started" ????


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

gvrayman said:


> where was this? an event, or a signing?


an event... me and my buddies bought a handful of 3rd row seats at a live taping of raw-- batista wrestled edge... flair came down to help batista at the end, then right before the show ended triple h came down with the hammer and beat batista to a bloody pulp--- pretty good night of entertainment... sure are some rough crowds at those events tho!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

No impact, no idea.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Sad news :

John "Earthquake" Tenta (1963-2006)

http://www.wrestlinginformer.net/john_tenta.htm

Every yr another wrestler gone


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

___ said:


> just a little heads up.....Do you think there is more or less racism in the world today, than there was when it all started....that is not a "YES or NO" thing there man.....and also how far back are you going when you say "when it all started" ????


just forget it man, I meant yes there is more, or no there is less, in the poll.


----------

